# How does your type express differently in text online and in real life?



## rice_assrust (Nov 2, 2015)

I suspect that I am somewhat sharper online, and somewhat more restrained in my criticism in real life. Online text magnifies, rather than moderates, those qualities typical of the ENTP. Perhaps it's the opposite for some types.

Do others have any thoughts on this?


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm generally more strait forward when talking to NTs because they'll understand my honest opinions better than the other temperaments will. Its like a secret language that only NTs can interpret correctly. 

Ex: I'm spacing out. INFJ thinks I'm upset. ENFP thinks I'm upset and tries to fix it. INFP KNOWS I'm upset and wonders what they did to cause it. ENFJ tells me I should stop bottling things up and just tell them what's wrong. As for the SFs, they think I'm not paying enough attention to them and therefore get annoyed, or, assume I'm angry. 
STs are often clueless to the feelings of others, but they too think I'm upset and tell me to stop worrying about it, it's not important, I'm going to give myself a headache with all the intellectual crap I think about. 

Other NTs
ENTJ - sees that I'm spacing out, starts spacing out with me. ENTP - finds some odd way to entertain themselves. INTJ - wasn't paying attention to begin with.

Personality Cafe supports more NTs than I know in real life, so I give more informative responses to questions because I know that's how they operate.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I get the impression I annoy people much less verbally / offline.


----------



## rice_assrust (Nov 2, 2015)

RestlessCryptid said:


> I'm generally more strait forward when talking to NTs because they'll understand my honest opinions better than the other temperaments will. Its like a secret language that only NTs can interpret correctly.
> 
> Ex: I'm spacing out. INFJ thinks I'm upset. ENFP thinks I'm upset and tries to fix it. INFP KNOWS I'm upset and wonders what they did to cause it. ENFJ tells me I should stop bottling things up and just tell them what's wrong. As for the SFs, they think I'm not paying enough attention to them and therefore get annoyed, or, assume I'm angry.
> STs are often clueless to the feelings of others, but they too think I'm upset and tell me to stop worrying about it, it's not important, I'm going to give myself a headache with all the intellectual crap I think about.
> ...


Neat structure. I'd forgotten topicality, and then the end came and there it was.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Hmmm. On internet forums I say whatever I want, or I conform a little bit to the 'culture' of the forum.

But if my name and face is connected to it (e.g. Facebook), I tend to try to write things that don't stray too far from the person I know as myself in real life.

However there is one difference. I sometimes construct arguments and make points of discussion far better online than in real life, where I'd rather stay quiet and not get involved.

But that doesn't bother me. Everyone is a little bit different online. It's a whole different form of expression, really. I mean, get someone to give a speech on a certain subject, or write an essay about it. Both would come out differently, no matter who does it.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I tend to be more animated in text than I am in real life. However, that's probably due to my tendency of adding emoticons to my sentences :kitteh:.


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

i find expressing myself easier online in that it feels like a mechanical function. which probably sounds stupid i think talking audibly is mechanical as well? (not sure) but when i type its a direct from my brain to my hands thing so as i think it just flows easier. ive played online games for years and ive kind of had practice with adjusting my tone. i remember guys telling me, if they didnt know me as well, they'd want to fistfight me for the way my words came across in text years ago. i guess it was really coarse and, well like i said direct. straight from the brain to the keyboard. i think my type is to blame for that. i really cant describe it myself. and ive been told i speak monotone as well so i dont know if people want to punch me when i talk too o.o? now that i think about it, i really couldnt say if i come across to people any different? 

well whatever. it feels different to me. easier online, to answer the OP.


----------



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

I am not representative of the ENTP clan, just of myself. 

I give more weight to my sentence, my point and relevant thoughts. Like most people on here, they're more considered. 

In general, I prefer expressing my opinions on paper than verbally. My mind is all over the place as ideas spring and disappear spontaneously about the same time. Writing it down gives one of those ideas the clarity my mind does not give by itself. Plus, while I focus on finishing my sentence on paper/online, it gives me adequate time to question/identify possibilities to the claim/filter relevant and significant ideas/see if my sentence makes sense.

Verbally, I try to think about what I say before I say it. Stating what comes in my mind will easily convolute the conversation with some nonsense... and I dislike nonsense that get in the way of obtaining fruitful insights from other people's point of view. Pros of real life verbal interaction: it adds flair with some emotions, and a lot more randoms. 

I am personally no different online and offline. The only difference being that method of which I express, which may have unintentionally give a different impression.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

starscream430 said:


> I tend to be more animated in text than I am in real life. However, that's probably due to my tendency of adding emoticons to my sentences :kitteh:.


i know thats my favorite one on perC :kitteh:
but i an relate to this, i always get some crazy response to my behavior like "i think youre dead" and im like ._. do i really seem that way. or it will be the complete opposite like "youre so lively" at that point im like "you people are crazy"

and the the teachers always try to find a nice way to beat around the bush and say im weird (cause apparently i wouldnt hurt a soul) by using words like "interesting or odd" except one teacher i had my junior year she called me out on my personality in general and it was like O_O i was so confused because preceding that teacher all of the teachers i have had loved me

all in all im a mixed pot of things


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

People perceive me as arrogant and intimidating online but funny and warm in person even though I don't change any of my mannerisms, tone, or wording. It's really bizarre since what I type out online is exactly what I would say face to face. This mostly triggers from F types.

Among friends, my friends are mostly TJs and they rarely misunderstand me.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

GIA Diamonds said:


> i know thats my favorite one on perC :kitteh:
> but i an relate to this, i always get some crazy response to my behavior like "i think youre dead" and im like ._. do i really seem that way. or it will be the complete opposite like "youre so lively" at that point im like "you people are crazy"
> 
> and the the teachers always try to find a nice way to beat around the bush and say im weird (cause apparently i wouldnt hurt a soul) by using words like "interesting or odd" except one teacher i had my junior year she called me out on my personality in general and it was like O_O i was so confused because preceding that teacher all of the teachers i have had loved me
> ...


Yeah...most of my friends are shocked to see me so animated in my social media messages, but so deadpan in real life . That being said, I'm working on sprinkling smiling and other emotions into my basic conversation repertoire so I'll seem more approachable...though I hope I don't come across as artificial .


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess online, I`m not that different of real life. I usually start slowly, then can sharpen when stimulated.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm sharper and more articulate online. Face-to-face I tend to be more accommodating and non-threatening, especially to people I don't know, but mostly I'm quiet and aloof. Unless I'm debating something, in which case I'll be just as sharp; if it's on the fly, I won't be as direct and incisive as when I can organise my ideas in writing, but I will work hard to present my case in good form all the same.

When I know someone well, I'm every bit as critical and argumentative as I am online. I'm conscientious and show respect where it's deserved, but they'll see the side of me that's more confronting.


----------



## EntropicBeing (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't talk much to people in real live that is not about "business". I tend to chat only to reach my objective in real life, I do talk more about personal things in text/internet with my friends. And main reason I don't talk much in real life about personal things is that I move around too quick and people cannot figure out where I am went they want to talk to me.


----------



## italix (Sep 26, 2015)

The norm from reading this thread seems to be that NTs better articulate themselves when writing?

This is how I am myself. When speaking to those I do not know, I step back and think about what I am going to say before I say it. The other pole, those I know quite well, I don't always filter my thoughts and ramble on sometimes not even making a point and ending up on a totally different topic. "what were we talking about again?" 

When I'm writing this never happens. I can stay on a topic easier and actually make a point! I think the difference is I can't talk fast enough to keep up with how fast my mind is going. 

Interesting thread - thanks for posting it.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm more coherent and expressive online than I am offline. Offline I come off as amicable, reserved, and non-talkative. I'm always in deep thought, but always come off angry to those outside my head.
:laughing:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

starscream430 said:


> I tend to be more animated in text than I am in real life. However, that's probably due to my tendency of adding emoticons to my sentences :kitteh:.


I do that so I can have it both ways- when I type it tends to sound too serious or straightforward. I'm too lazy to try to reword it (plus it feels kind of unnatural) so I just add emoticons to soften it up. 

I think it's possible that I seem more approachable in text for that reason. Besides that, I don't know.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Online is the place to say something intelligent.
Offline is the place to do something intelligent.

Not comfortable with verbal debate ? It's normal, unless you have nothing intelligent to say. When someone insists to debate with you, tell them to email their arguments if they want to be taken seriously.

I mean, if you're not actually all talk, don't talk. It's your privilege.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I do that so I can have it both ways- when I type it tends to sound too serious or straightforward. I'm too lazy to try to reword it (plus it feels kind of unnatural) so I just add emoticons to soften it up.
> 
> I think it's possible that I seem more approachable in text for that reason. Besides that, I don't know.


Aye! It seems that people love emoticons in messages :kitteh:.


----------



## Synthesised (Aug 11, 2015)

Owing to the fact that I've been in trouble (personal and professional) for being "Blunt" or "Arrogant" via email, I tend to embellish my writing with the odd '!' or '', which I loathe - but whatevercakes.

Apparently, in person I'm fair but extremely blunt. I don't think that I am, though - I think some people get out of bed just _waiting_ to be offended at the slightest perceived provocation. Sigh.


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been blunt my whole life. Since high school I've learned to keep a tighter lid and let others (ESTPs and ESTJs) lead the conversation. I'm prone to do and say things against convention, often without realizing, and this keeps me out of social groups. I don't fight my way in, though. I'd rather seek out an individual I connect with so that I can put on a thinner filter. With those friends and companions, misunderstanding is rare. 

Online, I'm also very blunt. On FB I go back and forth between playing along and saying exactly what I think. I've actually turned my page into a bit of a social experiment. Most of my friends are SFs that gravitate toward the same kinds of posts over and over, so I occasionally post something NT just to hear the crickets. Or something a bit too Fi to watch them squirm. (I picture them squirming...)

On the forums I don't show much restraint, but particularly because if I'm going to take the time to contribute, I'd rather get all my thoughts out there. It's more time-consuming to participate here, so if I am responding, I'm not going to half-ass it or mince words. However, I never set out to be harsh, simply, "Can we state the obvious here?"


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

I am who I am. I don't shy away from that. But perhaps, as others here, I find it easier to communicate in writing. The benefit of internet and forums is that you can find the topics you like to talk about or read about instead of having to listen to the crap of everyday life.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I am an ambiverted INFP with Aspergers. The only difference is that online, nobody can interrupt my rambling by telling me to shut up because I can just type it all out and post it.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

The only difference for me between my online and offline behavior is that I have more time to think through what I have to say online, and so I say things more clearly. I am usually more confident in sharing online because of that, and so I often say things I later regret still, but at least it was stated clearly (though people sometimes seem to interpret me in an emotional way, when my delivery was anything but emotional in my head and that can lead to disagreements).


----------



## Purrrple (Nov 25, 2015)

I express my thoughts better in written form and this results in my written communication being long but complete. At work, whenever there's a complex matter I need to address ( for instance, an issue needing advice) I need to set out my position in writing so I can cover everything, consider my words and expressions to ensure its accuracy and have evidence of it. If they misinterpret it, not my fault. It just minimizes the risk. 

In real life, verbally, I'm a lot more reserved and I don't think it's because I'm scared to speak up but because I need time to arrange the sequence of my arguments in a structure way and ensure I use the right words to convey my thoughts accurately. Face to face situations doesn't always give me this privilege. So I think a lot more and say less but straight to the point. Usually with no explanation on how i arrived at that conclusion. If what I said was interesting enough, it's a sure bet I'll get asked for my rationale which usually then allows me to explain my thoughts with no pressure of being cut-off and there's no need to compete with the louder voices in the room plus the person asking is fully focused on what I have to say.


----------



## mninp (Mar 11, 2015)

I pretty much write how I speak, but I also write better than I speak, if that makes any sense at all. In a perfect world, I would speak exactly how I write, but since when you're typing you have all the free time in the world to think about how to phrase something, or which order you want to proceed in to prove your point, I use that time wisely to come up with the best sounding explanation. In real life, it's just you, the other person and an imaginary social timer, where the other person is waiting to hear your response. Sometimes I cannot find the right way to say something in the adequate amount of time, so I tend to use "uh" a lot, and I tend to pause pretty often. Once I get the thoughts together they usually come rolling out, but sometimes it's difficult to get there. It actually intrigues me when I can't find the right way to explain something, because then I end up forgetting what I was going on about in the first place and I'm already onto a new topic.


----------



## Sonderous (May 29, 2015)

I tend to be much more laid back/goofy and logical in real life, and much more serious and emotional (but in a logical way) online. I think that the 'realest' I am is when I am with very few people (1-3) and they are all close friends of mine; it is closer to my online demeanor, but I come across more calmly than I do online, and I am not expressing my thoughts purely emotionally (which I do online too often, as an experiment).


----------

